# When do you wash your new dog?!



## Gutiand (Jan 17, 2019)

Just picked up my new rescue lurcher from a rescue kennels today.

He REALLY smells!!! (that dog kennel smell! I think he's been lying in something unpleasant)

Some rescues wash their dogs before they send them to their new home. 

My inclination is to wait a few days and then I'll give him a bath - wouldn't want to traumatise him too much on his first day!

But I often see people washing their dog / new foster on the first day they take them home.

I can see advantages and disadvantages to both methods (and advantages when the rescue has already washed them!)

When do YOU wash your new rescue dog ( especially one that's been in kennels??)


----------



## Francl27 (May 4, 2017)

I'd wash him... with a LOT of treats involved.

We didn't wash our new addition but it was because he had a bunch of mats and didn't really smell... and he was 84 lbs.... took him to the groomer after a week instead.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

You could try wiping him with a damp washcloth or grooming wipes, to see it that helps any.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

I think it depends on the dog. If he seems fairly comfortable with you, go ahead and try to give him a bath, with LOTS of treats and praise. See how he handles it. If he seems stressed out I would wait.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Does he seem comfortable with petting, touching his feet and head and tail areas in particular? Do you have a walk in shower or other area to bathe with warm water and secure footing so not lifting him into/out of a slippery tub?

If yes to both, I'd probably bathe right off with lots of treats and being careful not to spray eyes and ears. If your local pet store has a self service wash, some dogs may prefer that because the spayer is comfortable warm water and the footing usually a grippy rubber mat.

But really sometimes you just gotta get the dog clean and do the best you can to not make it scary. Eva arrived as a very scared and shy dog but she also arrived infested in fleas. I bathed her in the yard with a hose (it was Sept. so safely warm outside) and lathered her up twice to drown the suckers as much as possible. Interestingly, she has very rarely even needed a bath since but doesn't mind water at all for bathes or for swimming. She is still a scaredy cat of a big bad dog though ?


----------



## LORI-LEE (Feb 9, 2019)

I washed my new baby Papillon puppy on her first day with me, as she had been traveling all day & handled by many people before she arrived at my home
Sweet little bub didn't mind at all, & after a warm bath & warm dinner she curled up on my lap for a snuggly sleep, PS, I think this little one is my favorite!


----------



## Carlosito (Oct 19, 2018)

Every new dog/cat I've ever had went through a clean-room decontamination process on minute 1 of entering the house. Cuz I HATEZ FLEAS!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I bathed my AKK pup the night I got him, as he had to fly to me and ended up peeing in his crate and getting smelly because the layovers and such took so long. He didn't love the bath, but he got over it. As long as it's not at all dangerous for you, I'd bathe the dog right away -- I agree on using lots of treats.


----------



## Naturally Furry (Mar 6, 2019)

As often as you much and whenever it is needed. There really is no "defined" time for grooming. I have seen dogs groomed on a weekly basis to dogs that get shaved once a year and that's the only time they ever get groomed. Nails and ears though need to be done on a regular basis, unless your dog wears their nails down naturally. 

All dogs should realistically be introduced to grooming at 8 wks of age. Breeds that require more intense grooming like poodles will usually be introduced at 4 weeks by their breeder. The more often your dog is exposed to grooming the more comfotable they will be with it as well. 

Yo usee a lot of DIY dog washes around. Lurchers are pretty easy grooms and it's nice being able to leave the mess somewhere else and not in your bathroom! I would suggest to find a DIY dog wash near you, and plan a family outing about every 8 weeks or so and go have fun scrubbing your pup! rbing lot's of treats and make it a good time. Have fun!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

The Doggy Daycare has the raised tub with a ramp which makes it very easy to bathe big dogs. They supply the shampoo and conditioner, plus a blow dryer on a raised up platform with a ramp. I take all my new dogs there as soon as I can and have never had any problem. I have a big raised sink at home that I can put the small dogs in to bath them. Find most of them like it when it is nice warm water.


----------

